

11/11/11: The Date Which Most Closely Resembles Corduroy, Ever - Bud
http://corduroyclub.com/meetings

======
dasil003
Missed it by 900 years unfortunately, but that's cool because an even more
corduroyish date is coming in 9100 years.

